# FOR ADOPTION!



## Marty (Jun 12, 2008)

If anyone catches your eye please let us know!

ADDED: These are not all our horses at all. I still have some to add but waiting on improved pictures so just keep an eye out ok? Thank you~

























































and I am pretty sure Sultan is already spoken for but I just wanted to show him off to you anyway!


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 13, 2008)

Hilda is just pretty as can be. Is she registered?



If so, and if I were closer I would take her home in a heart beat!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeh........I see our little Aurora in there!



I hope she finds a wonderful home to pay lots of attention to her! She's got alot of heart.......she's little miss att-ti-tude......has plenty of love to give, and has lots of curiosity, all rolled into one tiny little body. She's a good girl, enjoys people, and deserves someone special to give her lots of love and kisses!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow! Sultan sure is gorgeous! I can understand wanting to show him off!

Annabelle sure is adorable as well! What a cutie!

All the rescues are always too far away from me though!





I hope they all find good homes quickly! (I didn't see Candy in there, I hope she found I good home, I am just absolutely in love with her!)


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 13, 2008)

If I had the room and was closer I would love to take all of them



I really like Annabelle!!! I've been looking for a foal



But she is probably to far away


----------



## Marty (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Geri, I am not sure but did I hear that Aurora can be registered?

If so, do you have any information on that?


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Marty!

As far as I know, Aurora did not come with registration papers, and I'm not sure if she can be registered. I will go back to the person who turned her in to CMHR, and see if she knows anything, or can get any additional info.


----------



## stormy (Jun 13, 2008)

FYI for you Ohio people, some of these horses are in Michigan, not so far away. I was part of the project that got Hilda to CMHR and I was told she had papers, will check and see if I can get my hands on them!


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 13, 2008)

If Hilda is in Michigan and is papered, I'll totally take her!


----------



## Connie P (Jun 13, 2008)

I am fostering Hilda - she is a VERY sweet mare. It would be great if Stormy could get her papers! Anyone that adopts her will be very happy with her - she has foundered, but is stable as can be and is such a loving horse. I will certainly miss her if and when she goes. She's been a complete pleasure to have in the barn.









I am in Michigan not too far from Dundee.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, where is Annabell? I just love her and she would totally match with my pinto gelding. They would be cute as my driving team when she's old enough...the gelding is 3 years. Do you have any info on her story that can be shared or pm'd. Distance would be my main concern...also can she be registered? Not interested in breeding just maybe driving shows.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 13, 2008)

If you could get her papers for me, I'll take Hilda.



She is a gorgeous mare. Has she had foals in the past? I want to get into taller minis, would it be safe to get a foal out of her? (If she is registered only of course) If she isn't, I will still try to convince mom to let me have her. She is just what I'm looking for. She looks so sweet.



Anything to help out minis!

I showed her to mom, and she okayed it as long as I really like her, and I can put her to use around here.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 13, 2008)

Sort of like human kids





I do realize we wouldn't be doing much with her yet. Between myself and a very experienced woman I know I'm sure that we could work on her manners. I have to get it past hubby, tho. It's no difference whether you have one or two



I just had a feeling when I saw her she would be perfect. I'm willing to wait for her to grow up.


----------



## Marty (Jun 14, 2008)

Just a reminder that CMHR rescue horses are never to be bred.

Its in the adoption contract


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 14, 2008)

Alright thats what I needed to know. Mom said I couldn't get her then...


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a questio about turning over horses, can someone from CMHR Pm me?


----------



## painthorselover (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE AURORA!

i would love to have her!?


----------



## bingo (Jul 6, 2008)

I am going to look for more info on your site about Hilda does she have papers? How tall is she?

I have NO INTENTION of breeding her looking at her as a performance prospect for a experienced youth


----------



## Marty (Jul 7, 2008)

There is an update in the works on the website information.

Hilda is about 40", she's pony, not mini and has no papers


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jul 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where Tiger is currently being fostered at?

His story or what's known of it.

Thanks


----------



## Marty (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiger is a very happy little guy.

He was being fostered and put in top shape in his foster home.

He is on his way I believe its this week to be with his new owner and is going to be shown as a youth horse.

He couldn't have gotten more lucky.

Thank you for asking!


----------



## debjs (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, Can someone tell me what the adoption fees are on the available mini's


----------



## Gini (Jul 14, 2008)

debjs said:


> Hi, Can someone tell me what the adoption fees are on the available mini's



Right now the adoption fee is $200.00 per horse. This will be raised to $300-$350 we are not sure when.

We have a number of horses to get into their adoptive homes. If you are interest please go to our web site and fill out the forms along the left hand column.

Our web site addy is in my signature please just click on it.


----------

